# Who knows how many people died or lands lost during the Bereliand sinking?



## WizardKing (Jan 10, 2003)

i am quite curious if anyone knows how many people died and if beereland was all of middle earth and if so was gondor and anor part of it?


----------



## Sirion (Jan 10, 2003)

I believe in several of your threads people have indicated that Gondor and Arnor are to the east of where Beleriand used to lie. I haven't seen any solid figures of how many die in the sinking.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 13, 2003)

Beleriand is west of Ered Luin.

This means that Gondor, and the rest of the lands of Eriador, East of Ered Luin were not affected by the flooding of Beleriand by the Valar.


----------



## Wynston (Jan 13, 2003)

Tokien doesn't give population counts so its very hard to figure out how many Elves and Men died as a result of Beleriand sinking. The consensus is that it didn't sink over night, and they did have the chance to evactuate. 

That being said, the populations of Beleriand we already decimated by the Battles of Morgoth, and by other internal conflicts. I'd have to say that whatever the number was that died from the sinking, was negligible compared to all of this.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 15, 2003)

I really don't think anybody died in its sinking, for it just didn't go under in a flash, it took 32 years for Beleriand to founder. So, I think, it is reasonable to assume that everybody got out in time, unless they were not very bright people.


----------



## agarwaen (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *I really don't think anybody died in its sinking, for it just didn't go under in a flash, it took 32 years for Beleriand to founder. So, I think, it is reasonable to assume that everybody got out in time, unless they were not very bright people. *



Where did you get that number Manwe? Just curious... I don't remember ever reading that anywhere, but then again I don't claim to have read all of HoMe (from which you probably obtained that number cuz I don't remember it being in Sil, UT, or LotR)


----------



## Alatar (Jul 9, 2005)

Has anyone got a quote on how long it took.
And it said that during the change of the world much of lindon fell to the sea, how many died then?


----------

